# Another mystery part



## ChuckB (Apr 15, 2013)

This has been bugging me.. These came with my Atlas lathe mixed in with the tooling. Any idea what these went to? They appear to be very old and American made.


----------



## george wilson (Apr 16, 2013)

Those are EXACTLY Clausing table saw miter gauge stop rods. I happen to have that saw,and those same rods. They are for sawing repeat lengths of wood held against the miter gauge.


----------



## ChuckB (Apr 25, 2013)

thanks for the info.. now I finally know


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 25, 2013)

Good eyes George. Chuck they go to this saw I had one and am sorry I sold it. The straight rod inserts into a hole in the end of the miter gage and is locker. The right angle rod give you the length.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 25, 2013)

ChuckB said:


> This has been bugging me.. These came with my Atlas lathe mixed in with the tooling. Any idea what these went to? They appear to be very old and American made.



Give them a coat of oil or freah paint.  They look good for their age.


----------



## ChuckB (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the info.. I figured they might be for something other than some kind of machine and it would be a long shot for anyone to identify them.. I was surprised to find they went to a Clausing. But then again, the original owner of the little Atlas lathe that they came with was primarly a wood worker by the evidence of sawdust that was in the machine.)


----------

